# SOT closest to a SIK



## OwenS (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi guys, this question may have been asked before but I'm looking for ideas for a SOT that is the most closely related to a SIK in terms of ride height, paddling technique, control, speed, agility. I don't need 4 rod holders, a live-bait tank or a fish finder etc. Just so I can focus on paddling AND be able to have a rod with me to trawl and cast from. 
Also I'm not the richest of blokes so if anyone has idea on price ranges for yaks then that would be awesome. 
So far I think one of the Stealth kayaks might be what I'm after but they do look expensive but have no idea just HOW expensive. 
Thanks people! Loving this forum.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Owen

Most of the SOTs we see here will either be designed for a different market segment, or are more likely to have things in common with ski's than SIKs. But if we lock down on your requirement as a reasonable price entry to a SOT that has excellent paddle characteristics - the Stealth Evolution range wont do you too far wrong. I'm not sure I would target the Profisha and not just because of cost. Wouldnt be my choice if recreational paddling was my primary purpose. Evolution 465 would be my start point, or possibly the 435. I would also consider the new 475 Fisha that is coming - but also expensive at $3000 as listed. This is a model I have on my shopping list for very similar reasons to yours.

Another intriguing opportunity would be to contact the former Stealth Aus guy - Des at http://www.stealthkayaksaustralia.com.au/ 
contact details: 
Des 0431 511 090 
[email protected]
Fax 07 5543 3806

Last time I spoke to Des he had both a 550 and a Toura available at "going out of business" prices. The Toura wont be the first choice of many here, but if you are chasing fast SIK performance and are OK to knock in a couple of rod holders - well it will easily sit with my Zegul SIK (possibly one the top 5 fast touring SIKs available in Australia) if not leave it behind. Wonderful paddle as well with delightful glide. 
Not stable compared to the Evolution range, but serious stability compared to SIK's like the Zegul.

You could also ignore the SOT thing and use a SIK. Still a few of us stalwarts around. ;-) if you want some thoughts on fast SIKs then PM me. but note that the best fast SIKs are definitely not budget numbers.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

RTM makes a couple - and Anaconda sells them. Wait for their 30% off sale. 
The Disco (similar to the DAG Midway) or perhaps the Tempo http://www.thekayakshop.com.au/RMT_kayaks.htm
Mission xstream420 (or catch 420) - can sometimes get these 2nd hand. http://www.missionkayaking.com/shop/KAY ... 420-2.html
And don't forget the Perception Swing - sometimes seen at Rays Outdoors - wait for a VIP sale. There maybe one at Rays Elizabeth.
More ideas here http://www.southernadventures.com.au/pa ... Kayaks.htm


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Cobra Marauder is pretty close.


----------



## OwenS (Sep 23, 2012)

Anyone heard of or used the Scupper Pro by Ocean Kayak, apparently paddles very similar to a SIK.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Scupper pros are a great boat. There are plenty of them around second hand. The original Prowler 15 also by Ocean Kayak was similar to the Scupper Pro, low and fast but with much less maximum weight than the modern Prowlers. I still have my old P15 and it is a really nice boat to paddle which is why i will never part with it even though i rarely use it these days.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I just had a look and there are 4 Scupper Pros on ebay at the moment. They are priced between $400-$800 with three in NSW and one in Queensland


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi Owen

Yes, They have a cult following in some circles, the Scupper Pro is out of production now. But RTM do an almost exact copy of it called the Tempo. If your looking at this style of kayak I feel the DAG Midway is comparable. Well worth a look. I've paddled both and prefer the Midway.

Regards

Ant


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

cjbfisher said:


> This may be worth a look.
> http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=57337
> Chris


Definitely check out the disco's. Not mine though, unless you feel like driving up to Queensland for a kayak :lol:


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

eric said:


> Kaskazi Dorado. It's so close to a SIK they could have fertile offspring.


Very true, thats why I jumped in one. Huge in SA like Stealth, but dont seem as common here in Oz and not cheap new. Very low centre of gravity, rounded SIK shape, goes like a bullet. Awesome on log haul open ocean trips, a pleasure to paddle (I dont even take gear sometimes). Definately a protected beach launch if possible, a dog in the surf.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Agree SurfanFish, unbeatable out at sea in the messy stuff.


----------



## weapon (Dec 9, 2007)

Reckon a Cobra Expedition is the closest SOT, stability is ok so you can fish with it (just), and paddles quick at 59cm beam and 5.5m long. Faster than my RTM Midway and RTM Tempo.


----------

